# برنامجي و شرحي لحساب الاحمال بطريقة cltd وكل ما يلزم للحساب



## sosodeep (18 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا المهندس : أمين اسماعيل عربي .
أقدم لكم شرحا لطريقة الاحمال حسب جداول ASHRAE CLTD
وهذه أول مشاركة فعّاله لي بالمنتدى
والجداول مأخوذة من ASHRAE 1981 عموما
بعض الجداول الخاصة بمعطيات أخرى مأخوذة من مجموعة من الكتب للدكاترة :
أستاذ دكتور المهندس: مروان شرباتي "جامعة دمشق"
أستاذ دكتور المهندس: محمد سعيد الجراح "جامعة دمشق""الدكتور المشرف على مشروع تخرجي"
الدكتور المهندس رضوان المصري "جامعة حمص" كتابه الذي يدرس في جامعة البعث رائع
لهم مني كل الأحترام و التقدير بالاضافة لشكر خاص وعرفان بالجميل للدكتور المهند محمد سعيد الجراح

إن الشرح النظري مأخوذ من مشروع التخرج الخاص بي و بزميلي المهندس اياد الناظر :
راجيا أن يكون بالشرح معلومات مفيدة لكم .

** كما سأدرج لكم برنامجي الخاص بحساب الأحمال على برنامج الاكسل و البرنامج سهل و به كل ما يلزم انشاء الله لحساب الاحمال في سوريا من شرح و جداول
ويمكن لمن لديه الخبره بعض الشيء بالاكسل تعديل الملف لحساب الاحمال في بلدان اخرى
ولعلي أخصص شرحا عن تعديل البرنامج في موضوع مستقل بالمستقبل ان أردتم ذلك.

إن ملف حساب الاحمال يمكن إعتباره أيضا كملف تعليمي لمن أراد معلافة تفاصيل حساب الاحمال بالتفصيل
سوف تلاحظون أن البرنامج به خلايا محمية و ذلك لكي لا يحدث أخطاء في الدوال ولكن لمن لدية معلومات بالاكسل وأراد تعديل الملف فسوف أضع بالمرفقات كلمة السر للبرنامج .

*** كما سأضع لكم ملف اكسل مربوط بملف برنامج حساب الحمال : وهو ملف حساب وحدة معالجة و ذلك في حالة المكان المحسوب برنامج الأحمال لمكان واحد وكيف بوحدة معالجة للهواء .
**** والمفاجئة الكبرى هي الجداول الكاملة اللازمة لحساب الاحمال حسب الواحدات الدولية موضوعة في ملف اكسل بشكل واضح " بالاضافة لنسخة pdfمن الجداول لتسهيل عملية طباعتها " وهو مربوط أيضا بملف برنامج حساب الاحمال .
للإبقاء على ربط الملفات يجب ابقائها بنفس المجلد
++ في الاكسل 2003
"لربط الملفات سويا سيقوم الاكسل بسؤالك عند فتح الملف وحينها يجب الموافقة على تحديث الخلايا و ربطها"
++ في الاكسل 2007
"لربط الملفات سويا ستجدون تحت التولبار في الاكسل خيار لربط المعلومات بعد الدخول اليه يجب إختيار enable والموافقة على نقل المعلومات بين الملفات"

وصلة تحميل البرنامج بشكل كامل مع كل ملحقاته : من موقع فورشيرد "تم تجريبها"

((( اضغط هنا )))


http://www.4shared.com/file/93550175/d999957f/EngAmin_arabi_cooling_load_xls_program.html


وسأضيف الرابط للمرفقات "لأنو مو متأكد من طريقة وضع الرابط"​



ستجدون بالمرفقات الملفات التالية :
*1- شرح طريقة حساب الأحمال .*
*وهي مأخوذة من مشروع تخرجي وبالتالي ستجدون أني أعتبر أن المدينة المحسوب الحمل بها هي مدينة دمشق و الظروف الحرارة هي أيضا لمدينة دمشق و هي مأخوذة من الكود السوري .*
*كما أن جميع الجداول الموجودة باختصار في الشرح موضوعة بالتفصيل بالبرنامج.*

*وإنشاءالله سوف أدرجه في موضوع منفصل بشكل كامل .*

*2- كلمة السر لفتح الخلايا المحمية في ملفات الاكسل .*
*3- ملف البرنامج محسوب فيه مدرج مسرح. كمثال عن كيفية الحساب بالبرنامج.*
*4- رابط تحميل البرنامج .*


"راجيا ممن سيأخذ الملفات عدم نسب البرنامج لشخصه أو لشخص آخر "

قال تعالى ( وهو معكم أين ما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير )​

وأوجه شكري الخاص لكل من:
أبو ياسر
ميلان
خالد العسيلي
لما استفدت من مشاركاتهم وأنا لا أعرفهم صراحة و لكن أرجو لهم دوام العطاء والصحة و خير الجزاء بالآخرة .

أرجو منكم أبداء الرأي ومسامحتي إذا تأخرت بالرد لقلة الوقت

سأدرج نفس الموضوع بموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب وذلك للفائدة


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

شئ جميل و متعوب عليه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل يا بطل الابطال ومشكووووووووووووووووور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 مارس 2009)

شغل حلو كتيرررررررررر الله يعطيك العافية


مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور


----------



## العراق الى الابد (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الر ائع


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## عليما (18 مارس 2009)

مجهود اكتر من رائع صراحه
شكرا لك.... وجارى التحميل


----------



## bobstream (19 مارس 2009)




----------



## عبيدة 86 (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي
على فكرة الدكتور رضوان المصري هو أستاذي في جامعة البعث
و هو خبير بالتدفئة و التكييف و الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## م. سامر هاني (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## hitman (20 مارس 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

السلام عليكم 
الله يسلم هل اليدين على هل الملفات وانشالله بميزان حساناتك والله يسرلك الخير 
أخوك إياد حافظ


----------



## alaa eldin farag (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dohengineer (7 أبريل 2009)

جزك الله خيرا يا بطل.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (7 أبريل 2009)

حقا تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير عن شكرك يا مهندس امين
وتستحق احسن تقييم


----------



## afou2d (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## شريف عزت (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## sniper87 (7 أبريل 2009)

يسلم على العمل الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmfs (12 أبريل 2009)

thank you very much 
thank you very much 
thank you very much


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (13 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية جهد مشكور تستحق الشكر والثناء عليه الى الأمام انشاء الله يا اخي


----------



## ابو خليل طه (13 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع و المميز


----------



## سامح مزيد (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahakhader (13 أبريل 2009)

مشاركة طيبة بإذن الله وإن شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو حسن2 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

من عيوني يا شباب
لو في شي سؤال عن الموضوع حد يخبرنا


----------



## النسر الشرقى (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع و ربنا يبارك فيك و يوفقك يا بشمهندس امين


----------



## usamaawad40 (20 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير ياأميييييييييييير على المجهود الرائع 
وسلملي على الدكتور مروان شرباتي وسعيد الجراح بطريقك لأنهم كانو دكاترتي بجامعه دمشق 

وشكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالا ياعســــــــــــــــــــــــل 

م أسامه عوض ( الكويت )


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## فهد الثاني (4 يونيو 2009)

*




*​


----------



## s_b_air (15 يوليو 2009)

بجد أنت عبقري يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وأتمن أن تمدنى بالمزيد لانى مهندس مبتدئ فى مكتب هندسى وياريت ترسلى أى معلومات عن التصميم واى مشاريع ورسوما أنا أسف لانى بطل عليك بس أتمنى المساعدة على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــاخوك/ احمد بيومىـــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## fadi kabes (18 يوليو 2009)

اهلين اخي امين - بعدك متل ما عرفتك مميز بكل شي مشكور كتير امين انا زميلك م.فادي كابس 
و هاد ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## mhamadawaye (27 يوليو 2009)

1- نظري الأحمال الحرارية.pdf‏


----------



## قحطان العابدي (23 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع​*​


----------



## قحطان العابدي (23 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الفاضل soso مشكور على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
أنا تدريسي مستجد في إحدي الجامعات العراقية وأنا بحاجة ماسة إلى بعض الكتب في تكييف الهواء وخاصة كتب جامعة البعث "كتاب الدكتور رضوان البصري" وإن إستطعت أن تحصل لي على كتاب آشري 1981 كامل ان امكن 
ولك الشكر والتقدير
أنتظر الرد من حضرتك بأقرب فرصة


----------



## م. يامن خضور (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الزميل المهندس : أمين اسماعيل عربي

كريم و ابن كرام 

بارك الله فيك و بأصلك
*


----------



## بو عمار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلملنا عالدكاترة مروان شرباتي و جراح كتير كانوا دكاترتي كمان بالجامعة و الدكتور مروان كان دكتور مشروع التخرج لي و نحنا لهلأ على تواصل


م/أمين مطر


----------



## NSR2310 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكراً جزيلاً
من علمني حرفاً كنت له عبداً


----------



## جورج عدلي (1 يناير 2010)

حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك اللة يا اخى ونشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فهد م (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ....... عمل جميل


----------



## mahmoud hh (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وسدد خطاكم


----------



## محمد محمود علام (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فى كل شخص يساهم بمجهوده وعلمه لاخوانه وخاصة من هم فى اول الطريق


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسد داخل (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اجزاءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## mahmoud hh (22 فبراير 2010)

برامجكم حلوة


----------



## mahmoud hh (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سأوافيكم لاحقاً ببرامج مفيدة إنشاء الله


----------



## MARWAN_H (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله جهدك الرائع تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## issam.alhiti (9 يونيو 2010)

بورك فيك ودما الى الامام

عصام الهيتي


----------



## akbargherbal (7 يوليو 2010)

و النعم و الثلاثة أنعام فيك أخي أمين

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع

تمنياتي لك و دعائي لك بنيل ما تتمناه و تطلبه

م \ أكبر الغربال


----------



## استشارة (20 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية تسلم الايادي


----------



## هانى 2007 (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## fuadmidya (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر.. وجزاك الله خير
مع خالص الود..


----------



## اسامة اشرى (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adel ali noor (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الشرح المبسط


----------



## الدباح (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل يا بطل الابطال ومشكووووووووووووووووور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## eyaaaaadooooo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته 
وأتمنى أن تتواصل معي أخي يالكريم على العنوان 
ْ
لتبادل الخبرات والتجارب وبما أنك من دمشق يمكن أن يكون لقاءنا ممكناً 
والسلام ..........


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## egole (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وياريت اذا عندك كتب عن طريقة cltd تزودنا فيها 
وعاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود اكتر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamid hussien (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ف\شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (3 يناير 2011)

تحية وشكر للأستاذ الفاضل أمين اسماعيل عربي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ....التي ان دلت بصراحة تدل على تطور هذا الموقع وأرجو مراسلتي على ايميلي [email protected]
ونأمل المزيد والاستمرار لتطوير هذا الموقع

أخوكم المهندس زكريا من السعودية


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

هى الروابط مش شغالة لية
شكرا"


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود البديع
يورك فيك 
ولكن هل يمكن ادراج composite material للجدران والسقوف
مع التقدير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## حسام محمد (29 يناير 2011)

أنا استخدمت البرنامج واستفدت منو كتير 
يسلمو دياتك يا غالي


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahjas (7 مايو 2011)

الزميل المحترم أمين اسماعيل عربي 
شكرا على مساهمتك الفعالة و كرمك العظيم جزاك الله عنا خيرا لقد وفرت علي بتعبك هذا تعب ساعات وايام طوال

ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و يكرمك خير تكريم فانت تستحقه فعلا
وشكرا


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathi alzoiy (6 مارس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد اخوك حسن من مصر


----------



## المدفعجي999 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم 
وخلصكم ربي من الاسد المتوحش (عليه من الله مايستحقه)


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## bannrose (28 مايو 2012)

اخي امين جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكور على الجهد و دائما موفق بفضل الله
الجداول الاكسل في الرابط الأول هل هي مترية ام انجليزية 
تمنياتب لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## belalooo (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى لمن لديه المشروع كامل مع الجداول اعادة لرفعه و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belalooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى لمن لديه المشروع كامل مع الجداول مع الجداول اعادة الرفع و جزاكم الله خيرا و ذلك لتعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2013)

يرجي تحديث و تفعيل الرابط 
و جزاكم الله كل خير زميلنا العزيز المعطاء


----------



## toutte (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل, نرجو من المهندس أمين اسماعيل عربي تجديد الرابط 
او اي احد معاه الملفات يرفعها مرة ثانية
لكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## zanitty (4 أكتوبر 2013)

toutte قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل, نرجو من المهندس أمين اسماعيل عربي تجديد الرابط
> او اي احد معاه الملفات يرفعها مرة ثانية
> لكم جزيل الشكر​



لا حاجه لك بالرابط اخى الكريم فالملفات موجوده فى المرفقات ايضا


----------



## شهاب الكعبي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عناية الدكتور رضوان نرجو ان تتكرم علينا بعطايكم في اغمال التدفئة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moustafa_basheer (22 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراا علي المجهود


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الرايط لا يعمل


----------



## رنا نهاد (18 يناير 2014)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## محمد عطوه محمد (3 مارس 2015)

مافى مشكله فى الرساله المرسله من قبل اداره المنتدى وشاكر 
وارجو تفعيل حسابى 
وكل الشكر واتقدير


----------



## mausa (8 أبريل 2015)

مجهود رائع وفقك الله


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (24 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن ملف الحساب [email protected]


----------



## بسيوني حسن (23 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## MARWAN_H (3 نوفمبر 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تبعثه الي واكون شاكر جدا [email protected]


----------



## AHMAD ELNGAR (27 يناير 2018)

مشكووووووور


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

زملائي: إن الروابط التي في الموضوع (تحت نص "الملفات المرفقة") شغالة تماماُ, تجدونها في آخر الصفحة الأولى.
تقبلو مروري


----------



## Tony69 (18 أبريل 2021)

عليما قال:


> مجهود اكتر من رائع صراحه
> شكرا لك.... وجارى التحميل


حاولت نزل ملف الاكسل من فور شيرد بس عم يعطي لينك غير فع


----------

